# Rechner macht Neustart - wenn ich Fernseher anschliesse



## keglunek (5. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Folgendes Problem...

Habe mir das neue Board von ASUS "A7N8X-E" gekauft (dazu noch 2 neue Speicher 256MB (vom PC-Spezialist überprüfen lassen). Neues Gehäuse, Grafikkarte RADEON 9600PRO, habe noch ein altes 300Watt Netzteil drin.

Spiele funktionieren super... keine Probleme.

Jedoch immer wenn ich meinen Fernseher anschliesse... stürtzt mir mein Rechner ab. (mal nach 3min... mal nach 25min usw.) SELBST WENN ICH KEIN FERNSEHER LAUFEN HABE... ZB. BEI DER EINWAHL INS INTERNET. Habe ich irgendeine Einstellung übersehen? die Herzzahl ist doch wurscht oder? Das Regelt doch die Grafikkarte... Habe auch die Auflösung mal auf 800x600 gestellt... das selbe. Eine Einstellung im Board falsch? Ist es diese Autoabschaltung?

Kann es vielleicht am Netzteil liegen?

Nun fährt mein Rechner nicht einmal mehr hoch... komme nicht einmal mehr ins Bios   Ich glaube der hat mir mein System zerschossen. 

habe die Batterie erstmal rausgebaut und werde versuchen das Board auf 0 zu bringen.

Also ich bin wirklich dankbar für jede Hilfe...
Gruss Keg


----------



## Tim C. (5. März 2004)

Das Einzige was mir, auf Grund des mitlerweile totalen Crashs des PCs, einfallen würde, wäre, dass der Fernseher (ist es evtl. ein etwas älteres Gerät?) irgendwelche Fehlspannungen produziert und diese evtl. durch Kriechströme über das Videokabel in deinen PC kommen.

Da es eigentlich ein Videoausgang ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass eine unmotivierte Spannungsspitze, die in die falsche Richtung gelaufen ist, Komponenten an deinem PC beschädigt hat.


----------



## keglunek (5. März 2004)

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

ja es ist ein älteres Gerät... Universum. Ich habe den Rechner erstmal wieder zum laufen gebracht... schwitz. Morgen kommt ein neues Netzteil rein. Ich denke auch so langsam, dass ich mir irgendwas zerschossen habe. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt 

Wir werden sehen. Danke nochmal und schönen Abend
Keg


----------

